# Grass Hay - how long after cut can I leave it before baling



## mingy (Jun 24, 2009)

In a post yesterday, I told everybody about problems with my JD 545 baler.

I had cut my hay starting last Tuesday, finished the last of it Thursday. Had a couple light rains, but it dried ok.

When I went to bale Friday - crisis! My Baler was shot. Its still shot, but I might be able to fix the twine arm tonight, and I have a new square baler coming in Wednesday or first thing Thursday.

So I could bale everything by Thursday. Will this grass hay be of any value to anybody or has it been left too long?

We are suppose to have some showers today, then sunny for a few days.

Thanks


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Roll it up and get it off the field, it should be okay for filler hay, just not worth much.. I wouldn't spend the time to square bale it because it will be hard to sell to the horse folks. Where are you located? In the Midwest there is a shortage of Straw and some guys are selling clean hay as a substitute.

BTW, everyone should have their general location listed because your answers will depend on where you are. Good luck with your new baler.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

sedurbin said:


> Roll it up and get it off the field, it should be okay for filler hay, just not worth much.. I wouldn't spend the time to square bale it because it will be hard to sell to the horse folks. Where are you located? In the Midwest there is a shortage of Straw and some guys are selling clean hay as a substitute.
> 
> BTW, everyone should have their general location listed because your answers will depend on where you are. Good luck with your new baler.


I agree with Sedurbin about stating your location when asking or answering questions. It would be very helpful to know your city and state.
Thanks, Richard.


----------



## mingy (Jun 24, 2009)

I figured out how to set my location - near Milton, Ontario

Thanks for the tips - I might run a few square bales just to see how it works, but I'll focus on fixing the tieing function on the round baler, or maybe round bale and rebale and try sell it like that.

Well, at least this was an early crop so I'll get another kick at the can in a couple months.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

If you got a neighbor or dealership that will loan/rent you a round baler you might just want to get it and get the hay and worry about repairs on your own equipment later.


----------

